# Going rate for an MC2 ?



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm keeping an eye out for a used (but good condition) MC2. How much should I expect to spend ? Looking on 'completed listings' on ebay, they vary wildly. I always think ebay is a good guide to human nature and the strange desire to overpay for something when its sold by auction, rather than a guide to price!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depending on age and condition I've seen them go for between £50-£100 on here .

£50 scratched needing a clean , possibly new burrs

£100 " I've had it for 2 months and realise I want something else "


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Great - thanks. Helps me know when to stop and be more patient on ebay items!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Great - thanks. Helps me know when to stop and be more patient on ebay items!


If it's ebay I'd be looking at the bargain end of the prices , stuff bought from the forum tends to be better looked and in general you can buy with confidence from regular members ..

eBay gumtree I'd wanna pay little less £40-60 if possible


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As soon as a grinder get popular for its price bracket, prices go a bit crazy on ebay. The best bargains on ebay are to be had on items that don't have a name for themselves in the 'layman' crowd. Keep an eye out for collection only as these can go for half the price, also worth keeping an eye on the Sage smart grinder on ebay as these go in the £80ish price bracket sometimes and are a notch above the MC2 and much easier to use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Graef cm800 - muddy bought one of these and gave it a thumbs it as an entry level grinder , see how much they are going for


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks.

Looking at this one at the moment -but I wont bid any higher than my current highest (winning) bid.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IBERITAL-MC2-AUTO-COFFEE-GRINDER-EXCELLENT-UNUSED-FREE-CARRIAGE-/291254404052?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item43d01d83d4&autorefresh=true


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Graef cm800 - muddy bought one of these and gave it a thumbs it as an entry level grinder , see how much they are going for


You mean the cm80 ? This one ? They do look good, but seem physically a bit big.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graef-CM80-Matt-Brushed-Steel-Coffee-Grinder-/261519497701?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item3ce3c6d9e5


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> You mean the cm80 ? This one ? They do look good, but seem physically a bit big.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graef-CM80-Matt-Brushed-Steel-Coffee-Grinder-/261519497701?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item3ce3c6d9e5


Yeah , again I'd want it at a bargain price £70-80 not new

As I said I have no direct experience of one , just relating what's in other threads from other members ...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant see the Graef being much different to the MC2 with regards to the burrs, the graef would win in terms of looks and the spout is better placed to catch grinds, just not sure if the spout would clog easily with static beans!?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure coffeechap called that graef an 'mc2 killer'


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I cant see the Graef being much different to the MC2 with regards to the burrs, the graef would win in terms of looks and the spout is better placed to catch grinds, just not sure if the spout would clog easily with static beans!?


It would appear to have a numbered adjustment dial for starters


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11216-Why-can-t-we-get-this-great-little-grinder-over-here&highlight=graef

http://www.ogormans.co.uk/acatalog/GRAEF-CM80-Conical-Coffee-Grinder-CM80.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11216-Why-can-t-we-get-this-great-little-grinder-over-here&highlight=graef
> 
> http://www.ogormans.co.uk/acatalog/GRAEF-CM80-Conical-Coffee-Grinder-CM80.html


Did CC actually ever "put it through its paces" ?


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Just to finish this one off - I won an auction for a Graef for £68 delivered. Its due to arrive in the next few days. Brand new and never out the box, apparently. I preferred this over the MC2 after reading loads of reviews (also known as 'sunbeam' when googling), seeing that it can be modded if needed, and wanting something stepped for switching between grinds/beans/brew methods.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

gingerneil said:


> Just to finish this one off - I won an auction for a Graef for £68 delivered. Its due to arrive in the next few days. Brand new and never out the box, apparently. I preferred this over the MC2 after reading loads of reviews (also known as 'sunbeam' when googling), seeing that it can be modded if needed, and wanting something stepped for switching between grinds/beans/brew methods.


Well done , great price .,let us know how you get on with it


----------

